
The method of making a headed app run in Docker Container without x11 - xjqka
https://github.com/idea4good/guilitesamples
======
xjqka
I think it will run more faster than x11 resolution, and more easy to port on
embedded devices.

Command for x64 Linux:

sudo docker run -it --privileged -v /dev:/dev-share idea4good/gui-lite:0.3
bash /run.sh

Command for armhf Linux(Raspberry Pi):

sudo docker run -it --privileged -v /dev:/dev-share idea4good/gui-lite-
armhf:0.2 bash /run.sh

